# BBC - The Sound of Cinema - The Music that Made the Movies



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2017)

A primer overview of a history of the presence and essence of music in moving pictures. From pianists, organists or small ensembles playing to the silent movie 'live' in theaters, to carefully crafted orchestrations rooted in the greatest classical traditions, to the modern sounds of generations. Honoring tradition, launching off of it, reinventing, always suggesting that music that works "for" movies is music that works "with" them, it's a serious creative collaborative affair, not just pairing sounds to a whole film. I think, anyways... .

QUOTE: "In a series celebrating the art of the cinema soundtrack, Neil Brand explores the work of the great movie composers and demonstrates their techniques. Neil begins by looking at how the classic orchestral film score emerged and why it's still going strong today.

Neil traces how in the 1930s, European-born composers such as Max Steiner and Erich Wolfgang Korngold brought their Viennese training to play in stirring, romantic scores for Hollywood masterpieces like King Kong and The Adventures of Robin Hood. But it took a home-grown American talent, Bernard Herrmann, to bring a darker, more modern sound to some of cinema's finest films, with his scores for Citizen Kane, Psycho and Taxi Driver.

Among those Neil meets are leading film-makers and composers who discuss their work, including Martin Scorsese and Hans Zimmer, composer of blockbusters like Gladiator and Inception."

Part 1



Part 2



Part 3


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## airflamesred (Apr 11, 2017)

Mathew sweet has been doing a series on Radio 3, Saturdays - I imagine this is as good.


----------



## dannymc (Apr 12, 2017)

seen this on BBC 4 last year, great documentary. 

Danny


----------

